
Europe should forget about Green Deal, focus on Coronavirus – Czech PM - DoctorOetker
https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/reuters/europe-should-forget-about-green-deal--focus-on-coronavirus---czech-pm/45621124
======
esarbe
That would be like ignoring the fire in the attic because the cellar is
flooded. Just because something is urgent, it doesn't mean that you can drop
important stuff. Pretty stupid in the long run.

------
DoctorOetker
Except 1: climate change causes species to A) migrate and B) relative
population levels to change, and thus new prey to be selected; both causing
species (as viral reservoirs) that rarely interacted before to more frequently
interact, promoting opportunities for viruses to jump reservoirs.

Except 2: coal mining (an important source of income for Czech Republic,
Poland, Hungary) consumes large amounts of dust masks, something we will need
direly to fight the coronacrisis.

------
onyva
Talk about missing the point.

